# Centurion R´Bock 20



## oskarwoodstock (21. September 2011)

Hallo, ich lese nun schon lÃ¤nger im Forum mit und bin auf der Suche nach einem leichten, nicht unverschÃ¤mt teuren 20" Fahrrad fÃ¼r meinen Sohn.

Leider hab ich hier noch keine Meinungen zum Centurion RÂ´Bock 20 gelesen. Auf mich macht das Rad einen soliden Eindruck und die angegebenen 10kg sind auch nicht allzu viel. Das Rad ist fÃ¼r ca. â¬ 250 zu haben.

Was haltet ihr von dem Bike?
http://www.centurion.de/de_de/bikes/2011/6/MTB+Hardtails/R'+Bock+20

Danke
Klaus


----------



## holznik (24. September 2011)

Ich kann nur meine Meinung aufgrund der Spezifikationen, Geometrie und Bilder geben: Die Komponenten stellen den Standardmix aus günstigen Fernostteilen dar und die Bezeichnungen lassen wenig Rückschluss auf Funktion und Qualität zu- für Kinder mag's aber wohl (zunächst) reichen. Die Kurbellänge ist nicht angegeben, aber sieht fast länger als die Empfehlenswerten 128 mm aus. Die Geometrie ist unauffällig. 

Was aus meiner Sicht das Modell allerdings sehr interessant macht ist der Rahmen und vor allem die Alugabel - die Alugabel ist wohl auch hauptverantwortlich für das brauchbare Gesamtgewicht von 10 kg. Alugabeln für Kinderräder sind schwer zu bekommen und teuer - zumindest nach meinem Wissensstand. Für die angeführten  250.- bekommt man IMHO also eine sehr gute Basis und mit einigen wenigen, finanziell noch vertretbaren Investitionen ( 50?) könnte man noch einiges (10%?) abspecken (v.a. faltbare Mow Joes, Alulenker statt Stahllenker, evtl. eine alte gekürzte Alukurbel samt Innenlager) . 

Fazit: ich hab das Centurion R´Bock 20 noch nie selbst gesehen und keine Erfahrung damit, aber mir gefällt das Modell. Es sieht serienmäßig schon ganz o.k. aus und bietet eine gute Basis für kostengünstige Tuningmaßnahmen.

Ich bin gespannt auf andere Einschätzungen,
holznik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holznik (24. September 2011)

Noch ein Nachtrag: die Sechsgangschaltung mit 28 Z im 1. Gang ist vielleicht serienmäßig nicht ganz so aufregend. Cube 20" Bikes haben mit 7 Gängen und vor allem einem 1. Gang mit 34 Z mehr Bandbreite zu bieten. Das erleichtert dem Kind die ersten Mountainbike Erfahrungen.
holznik


----------

